# Draco had a seizure



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

oh no! How scary.
How old is Draco?

Prayers for the poor guy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahhh shoot! How scary. 

Curious -Does he take any of those oral tick meds, like nexgard, bravecto or simparica?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So scary for Draco and everyone else too, here's hoping it was a one time thing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry! How scary  Praying he will be okay.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

That sounds terrifying. I really hope it was a one time thing. Have you considered some kind of video monitoring system for when you are out? Depending on what kind of tech you already have on hand I think there are some inexpensive options out there.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. I like Rj's suggestion, so you have something to show to the specialist and to give you peace of mind at work. Draco's in my prayers.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how terrifying it is. We had a GSP who had one major seizure a year. I'm with CM...I know the flea and tick meds have caused seizures in dogs. Also, were his eyes weaving back and forth? If so it may have been a vestibular episode. Our Whippet Iris had that happen recently and while it looked like a seizure, her eyes were doing a crazy tracking thing that was making me dizzy and motion sick. I wish you and Draco all the best.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. I was just admiring Draco's photo in the best photos thread. Such a handsome guy. I hope that you don't have to experience that again.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

How old is Draco?

I'll share with you that our previous Standard suffered a seizure while in the boarding kennel. They are dear people who have kept my dogs when necessary for many, many years. They called me ... I was out of state... and said they would keep her with them in the office area to moniter. When it happened again a few hours later they took her to my vet. Vet suspected from disoriented stumbling state, and seizure that her blood sugar was high. And tests confirmed an insulinoma on the pancreas was producing insulin. 

I imagine the symptom of a seizure could have many causes; epilepsy, a toxin, an infection. Some serious....some, hopefully with Draco, not life threatening. Just wanted to tell you my only experience.

Oh, that isn't really true. We had a collie dog on our farm when I was young. He had gotten struck on the side of his head by a batted softball. And suffered periodic seizures the rest of his life. - - I hadn't thought of sweet Laddie for many years.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, that sounds so scary. Hoping it was a one-time-only occurrence!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so very sorry. This is always so scary when that happens or anything like it. 30 minutes is a very long time for a seizure. As Beautiful Blue says, it can be a sign of so many things. It's just really hard to know. I'd take him to the vet for blood tests though, to make sure everything is working okay..liver, kidneys etc because sometimes liver problems produce seizures. Or just call the vet. (?) Or maybe it was a vestibular thing but those usually last a couple days and it's not quite as strong looking as a full on seizure. (at least to the best of my understanding which is limited) Jose` had what we thought was vestibular. I sure hope he'll be okay and that there's nothing serious underlying. Keep us posted. I know you must be so worried. My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping that he'll be okay.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry. That must be so scary and hard to watch. I sure hope it was a one-off thing. 

A while back I saw a Wall Street Journal tech column on turning an old ipad or smart phone into a nanny-cam. Let me know if you want me to dig it up. 

Hugs to you, Draco, and Luke.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I know how frightening thst kind of event can be. Iris had a one time only seizure and we never knew what caused it. Sure was frightening and for a long time I worried about it happening again. It never did.

Hope this is a one time event for you as well and that Draco is quickly back to normal.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry about that. I hope it's just a " one of ".


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Just to correct my previous message, our dog's blood sugar was LOW. The pancreas and the functioning insulinoma both creating insulin.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Saying my prayers for Draco - how scary.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He did see the vet, and everything was normal on his bloodwork. I'll look into possibly doing a video camera monitoring. I would obsessively check it though...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how scary! Hopefully just a '1 only' episode, but I know you are wondering 'why' .......I hope there is nothing seriously wrong and Draco stays well and happy! 'hugs' to you both!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully this will be the only episode.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope there is never another. My friend's senior toy had seizures diagnosed as idiopathic vestibular disease. After much expensive testing and no underlying issue discovered, the seizures stopped on their own.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am so sorry. I know how terrifying it is. We had a GSP who had one major seizure a year. I'm with CM...I know the flea and tick meds have caused seizures in dogs. Also, were his eyes weaving back and forth? If so it may have been a vestibular episode. Our Whippet Iris had that happen recently and while it looked like a seizure, her eyes were doing a crazy tracking thing that was making me dizzy and motion sick. I wish you and Draco all the best.


Mostly curious because I have been trying to get the courage to try an oral tick preventative, but I worry about the potential for seizures!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey CM, sorry I didn't reply sooner. Yes, Draco is on the Bravecto flea/tick meds. I am very hesitant to draw a link though as he has been on the Bravecto for well over a year, and his last dose was over 2 months ago. 
Also, there was no nystagmus during the seizure (eyes going back and forth). I made sure to check for that during the episode. 

Thanks again everyone for the good thoughts! So far, so good, but its only been a week.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I know in the prescribing info, it mentions that one of the dogs had a seizure 46 days after the last dose. What is the nystagmus link? I am a little bit out of the loop on that. I did find this and it shows a lot more cases of seizures than nystagmus. 

http://yourpetsneedthis.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Bravecto-fluralaner-ADE-report.pdf

56 seizure NOS
6 NYSTAGMUS


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's certainly a shock the first time. Your world kind of changes. If it lasts for years you adjust to it. 

You've had some great advice from most in here on possible causes and suggestions to Draco's vet. The only thing I can add is to be prepared... a syringe of Phenobarbital is a sure cure. 

But the seizure in and of itself is not harmful as long as he doesn't bang himself on furniture. It's important to eye-ball your house for stuff that might be smashed in the post-ictal phase... AKA The Stupid Phase... when he's staggering all over the place.

Best of luck and hugs!


----------

